# What is the correct Iodine for first aid and water?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry but is Iodine that lists its ingredients as alchol 45%, ammonium and potassium Iodides 6.1-7.1 work for both first aid and water purification? 

Sorry if this is old questions, I can't find any information with searches. The net just has sellers an the form just never loads. If someone has an How to link it'd be great...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Where did you find it? I have only been able to get it at the feed store. I've never used it to purify water.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*No longer sold*

Iodine has been depreciated for use as a water purification agent, It's banned for sale as suck in the Eurozone.

As far as first aid and water treatment, were you thinking of povidone-iodine? This form is suitable for both.

Edit to add
Found this link
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11990150
that says iodine may not work on some parasites.

The EPA and DEA has killed Polar Pure -
"Polar Pure Water Disinfectant is not available for sale at this time.

As many of you are aware, we have been working with an attorney in our permit appeal with the State of CA since May 2011. We regret to inform you that we were recently notified that our appeal to obtain the required State permit has been denied. Without this permit, we are also unable to obtain the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) registration needed to purchase iodine. Because of the denial of the permit and extensive State and Federal regulations as well as EPA regulations regarding iodine, we are unable to manufacture or sell Polar Pure at this time. This may or may not mean an end to our small family business of nearly 30 years."


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Where did you find it? I have only been able to get it at the feed store. I've never used it to purify water.


I got mine at a corner pharmacy. It was in the first aid section.

I thought it was a good mutli use item.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> Iodine has been depreciated for use as a water purification agent, It's banned for sale as suck in the Eurozone.
> 
> As far as first aid and water treatment, were you thinking of povidone-iodine? This form is suitable for both.


I guess I bought the wrong stuff. Well at least it's a decent first aid item.


----------

